# Game Server einrichten ?!



## Florianrau (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen 

Wir wollten uns einen Gameserver einrichten.
wie stellen wir das an ich habe bereits einen Apache Server laufen mit ip update
Programm funktioniert einwand frei. Wie mache ich nun aus meinem Server einen Gameserver ? Fals Ihr ein gutes tutorial kennt bitte posten

 Ich bedanke mich bereits im vorraus

                          MFG  FLO


----------



## IRQ (20. Februar 2004)

Dedicated Server Version der Spielsoftware installieren.
Server konfigurieren (ist von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich). Anschliessend Server starten. Wenn der Server auf einem mit dem Internet angeschlossenen Rechner läuft, so musst du deinen Kumpels nur dessen öffentliche IP-Adresse mitteilen. Ansonsten musst du auf deiner RoutingHardware Port-Forwarding zu dem Rechner mit dem Gameserver einstellen. Wie das geht, kann ich dir nicht sagen, dazu fehle mir wichtige Informationen deiner Netzwerktopologie.


----------



## Tommy (20. Februar 2004)

Schau auf http://rootforum.de im Gameserverforum nach.


----------

